# FarCry 3, the good and the bad



## Saga (Dec 25, 2012)

Anyone who has recieved this game for the holidays or has already bought it may have noticed the glitches that run rampant in the story.
For example:
2 of the dogs occasionally disappeared in the mission "Follow the hunter's path(?)" making it incompletable without commiting suicide and restarting. 
Ammo sometimesdisappears from the inventory when extended mags are equipped on a weapon. (and at $1.10 a round, I want to save em for when I need em.)
When a weapon is holstered around friendly camps, it will sometimes be lost from your person and needs to be bought again.

Now for the good.
Finally, a game that expresses realistic dangers. Examples:
A collision at a high rate of speed will cause damage to the player and may even eject him from the vehicle or into the windshield (if one is present on the vehicle).
The amount of ammo that can be carried is limited to the amount of magazines a person could actually carry.
The variety of animals in the African wilderness is present here and if the player encounters one he will have to shoot the animal or get mauled to death as he can not outrun it (most of the time).


These were just some of things I noticed in the first couple of hours I played it. If you find anything you can add to the list, feel free to.


----------



## Fernin (Dec 26, 2012)

I haven't encountered a single one of the glitches you've mentioned, then again I'm playing the PC version so there may have been patches. Also, what're you talking about Africa? The Island you're on takes place in the Asian-Pacific region.

Also, why're you concerned with money? Between the cash and ammo looted from dead enemies I spend my money on nothing but body armor and the occasional signature weapon. Which reminds me, I do like the hunting/crafting aspect of the game you need to go through to actually be able to carry 4 weapons and a good amount of ammo. Lends the game a real good feeling of progression and reward for your hard work. And given that I use the AMR as my primary weapon, getting those ammo pouches was both useful and highly rewarding.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

None of those bugs occur to me listen in the OP. FarCry3 Single player is pretty good, it's got lotss of cool stuff in it and a .50cal sniper that actually feels like a .50cal.
The combat is good and the knifing is just awesome. I just found there's not so much fun in flamethrowers or other special guns. RPG feels a bit useless because there ain't so many border patrols or checkpoints. Also the lack of "landmarks" such as cities or lakes like in Fc2 makes the map feel the same throughout without great variance.

But the multiplayer. Oh wow when it works it's very good. But only when it works. It's built on P2P stuff and that makes it sometimes hard or very hard to find a good game, and even if you do, it sometimes starts to lag horribly and force eject you because everybody else was force ejected and doesn't have enough players in the server anymore. It's bollocks, but even still, pretty enjoyable if you get lucky.

I haven't tried the co-op yet. I heard it is pretty good, too.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Fernin said:


> I haven't encountered a single one of the glitches you've mentioned, then again I'm playing the PC version so there may have been patches. Also, what're you talking about Africa? The Island you're on takes place in the Asian-Pacific region.


Im on the xbox version + I use a patch blocker for games so I dont have a single one installed. (I probably should)

...most of the vehicles are of south-african descent, so I wouldve guessed I'd be there. I havent heard my location mentioned yet.


----------



## Smelge (Dec 26, 2012)

Why on earth would you block patches, when they're meant to fix issues with games you own? Do you like playing buggy versions?


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Smelge said:


> Why on earth would you block patches, when they're meant to fix issues with games you own? Do you like playing buggy versions?


 *Mods.*


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> *Mods.*



Someone's feeling bold today.

And I have mods for my PC games all the time, and I've never had problems regarding patches and mods.


----------



## Saga (Dec 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Someone's feeling bold today.


*Aww, you noticed!*


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Xbox mods. Well that's something you don't hear every day.
They're quirky and gimmicky to install. I'd rather have patches


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> *Aww, you noticed!*



Can you confirm to me if you are or are not irate, my friend?



Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Xbox mods. Well that's something you don't hear every day.
> They're quirky and gimmicky to install. I'd rather have patches



Gee, I can't imagine what kind of moddability a closed-platform console could possibly have.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> Can you confirm to me if you are or are not irate, my friend?
> 
> 
> 
> Gee, I can't imagine what kind of moddability a closed-platform console could possibly have.


I also find it stupid to install a patch blocker. You can't play anything online with the wrong version.
Multiplayer>Fuckered up mods


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I also find it stupid to install a patch blocker. You can't play anything online with the wrong version.
> Multiplayer>Fuckered up mods



huehue also I guess patchblocker users can forget about getting free content updates from devs who do them.

Unless he's using a console, then he can forget about that I guess.

PC master race represent, etc.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Gibby said:


> huehue also I guess patchblocker users can forget about getting free content updates from devs who do them.
> 
> Unless he's using a console, then he can forget about that I guess.
> 
> PC master race represent, etc.


He already said he uses Xbox.
http://www.leelaughead.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/console_peasants.jpg
https://forums.playfire.com/_proxy/...per.jpg&hmac=ff0d9a241a5bf9be835b5d23db6acb5e


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> I also find it stupid to install a patch blocker. You can't play anything online with the wrong version.
> Multiplayer>Fuckered up mods


Also fixed game>shitty mods.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Also fixed game>shitty mods.


Yes. I don't see why OP should be allowed to complain about bugs and glitches to which he's blocked fixes


----------



## Kalmor (Dec 26, 2012)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Yes. I don't see why OP should be allowed to complain about bugs and glitches to which he's blocked fixes


Who even mods games on the consoles anyway? Refusing bug fixes just so you can have probably even buggier mods is just, strange.

Personally the only issue I have with FarCry 3 is that when you capture loads of areas, there aren't many enemies left roaming around the place. I like the way FarCry 2 did things.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Dec 26, 2012)

Raptros said:


> Who even mods games on the consoles anyway? Refusing bug fixes just so you can have probably even buggier mods is just, strange.
> 
> Personally the only issue I have with FarCry 3 is that when you capture loads of areas, there aren't many enemies left roaming around the place. I like the way FarCry 2 did things.


What farcry2 did wrong in that was the frequency of checkpoints and the respawn times.
In farcry3 I'd forgive them because they're so spread about


----------



## Unsilenced (Dec 27, 2012)

The story seems like such a disappointment after Far Cry 2. It still had that nice, slow badass buildup in terms of weapon power and ability, but the story was pretty much just painfully cliche "magically special whitey escapes modern society to find his inner self and show the savages how it's done." I mean, there were hints that it was supposed to be kind of ironic, but not nearly enough. The hair-gelled, t-shirt wearing index card of a main character never actually fucks up, really. The natives don't even go through the whole "don't trust him" stage of the cliche. They just see he has some "tribal" tattoos and start fawning over him like the magic white god he is. The day after he's given a gun for the first time in his life he leads an assault against an enemy camp and becomes the hero of the natives. 

It would have been nice to see something tear down that particular cliche, and Far Cry 3 could have done it, but it ultimately falls short as the big "sucker punch" that was apparently supposed to turn the whole thing on it's head was really kind of a bust. 

Still, the game had great characters, and I liked the idea of his girlfriend being pissed at his gallivanting around and macheteing people in the face. "Look, I know you want to set fire to pirates and save the native people from oppression, but what about MY needs?" 

It was also funny to me how blatent the game was about certain silly things, like how there were animals from all over the world somehow on this island. That was actually probably one of the best "ironic" things about the game. It was very, very self-aware about the fact that it took place not only on a generic island country, but on *the* generic island country.


----------



## Saga (Dec 27, 2012)

Okay, I just finished the story (chose to save my friends) and I thought it was kind of... abrupt? It just seemed wierd that so many events coincided with eachother at once + the timing that Jason and *(SOILER)*Rielly*(SPOILER)* arrive to said events. 
Also, when getting the ancient knife for Buck, there was never any route to leave the places your go for the pieces. Just a magical teleport through a white mist.
*(SPOILER)*Those weird tunnels/High-scapes were strange too. Took away the realism. Like when you killed vaas, when you kill the giant for citra, and killing hoyt.*(SPOILER) *


----------



## Kartan_Infinity (Dec 27, 2012)

So far  so good. The only issue is that money is tight and I have a wallet that can hold 10k in cash and I've never had more then close to 3 at one time.


----------



## shteev (Dec 27, 2012)

From what I've played so far, I can see that it really is a great game. I love it.

But Dr. Earnhardt scares me.


----------



## Saga (Dec 28, 2012)

shteev said:


> From what I've played so far, I can see that it really is a great game. I love it.
> 
> But Dr. Earnhardt scares me.


He's harmless.


----------



## shteev (Dec 28, 2012)

cyanogen said:


> He's harmless.



I know but he's so damn _creepy_.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm tempted to get the game. Should I?


----------



## shteev (Dec 29, 2012)

Tableside6 said:


> I'm tempted to get the game. Should I?



Yes.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 29, 2012)

shteev said:


> Yes.



Then I'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## Tableside6 (Dec 30, 2012)

Excellent. I got the game.


----------



## Kosdu (Jan 6, 2013)

Who else here started playing farcry with the original, then farcry instincts, then farcry 2, and wants to/has played farcry 3.



Messing around in the FarCry mod thing was fun, I made a giant shark eat all the mercs.


----------



## Tableside6 (Jan 6, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Who else here started playing farcry with the original, then farcry instincts, then farcry 2, and wants to/has played farcry 3.
> 
> 
> 
> Messing around in the FarCry mod thing was fun, I made a giant shark eat all the mercs.



It's the opposite for me. I have Far Cry 3 and I want to try the other games.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 7, 2013)

I got Farcry 2 on xbox years back and I was a completionist. I had EVERYTHING. Needless to say I loved that game.
Thought Fc3 would be better but it's kinda disappointing. Has a great multiplayer though


----------



## kylr23 (Jan 7, 2013)

Got it for the pc and decided to screw around with explosive barrels in the editer....eveyr one knew this was comming. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v5_soUB3bHg


----------

